# AV fistula creation ICD ?



## Abhi4181 (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi

patient having CKD....need ICD 10 code for AV fistula creation ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ernist8489 (Jun 13, 2019)

We need you to provide more details as to what stage of CKD The patient has, also are yp u needing ICD-10-CM Diagnosis code for dialysis or ICD-10-PCS? I mean typically Hemodialysis Access is for end stage renal disease or stages 4 and up. And what type of hemodialysis access was created? Was it via Funneled or non funneled central venous cathater access ? 
Was it a PICC? Or was it a creation of Arteriovenous fistula For dialysis access? If Fistula was it a direct anastomosis of the vein and artery if so which ones?


----------

